# Need Help: Convert a ,gas-powered, water pump to electric...



## yangsword9x (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a gasoline powered water pump.

I was wondering if I convert it to elctric will I get the following results?:

-reduce cost
-increase range
-easy to swap motor

Here is some stats:
-can afford $2,500
-just need to switch the motor that spins the wheel that sucks in water.
-you guys said i need a battery?
-just need to be able to spin for 2 hours per day.

About me:
-no mechanical skills at all.
-dont even know how to change oil on car.
- I CAN PUMP GAS INTO MY CAR THOUGH! )

I dont know what the one i have is, looks like these:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...1h&srccode=cii_16776730&cpncode=00-50992313-2

PS:anyone have any videos of their swapping engines to electric? watching vids help...

If this works, I'm gonna convert my cars to electric too!
Start small...they say.


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

yangsword9x said:


> I have a gasoline powered water pump.
> 
> I was wondering if I convert it to elctric will I get the following results?:
> 
> ...


i would say yes and no to all, more info is needed to give you any advice, like where do i start, ok motor what size motor do you plan to use, from the pics a small fork lift pump motor would work, and do you just want to run it full speed or throttle up like a car? if all you need is full power on demand then you can do it on the cheap, but if you need other things like a speed controller it could cost you more money, but for something small like that you might get away with an electric bike controller max 100 amps, who knows so more info please


----------



## yangsword9x (Jul 24, 2011)

billhac said:


> i would say yes and no to all, more info is needed to give you any advice, like where do i start, ok motor what size motor do you plan to use, from the pics a small fork lift pump motor would work, and do you just want to run it full speed or throttle up like a car? if all you need is full power on demand then you can do it on the cheap, but if you need other things like a speed controller it could cost you more money, but for something small like that you might get away with an electric bike controller max 100 amps, who knows so more info please



Simply, I just need it to work for 2 hours straight, but a controller would be nice...in case the pipes blow up! lol

-okay electric bike controller max 100 amps (making list)

Yeah, I need to check up the actual make name of the water pump...
and find engine size (space leftover for new motor to fit),
but where do I get an actual measurement without having to rip the engine out while I still need to use it?

For now, I'll go check out the water pump...

PS: Do I need to find blue prints or the water pump?
And thanks for the time to reply and your input! x3


----------



## jk1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok, the picture you linked is a small, light, portable water pump, why do you want to make it electric? What is it used for?

If you want a grid powered water pump your simplest solution by a long shot is to buy one with a simple single phase AC motor already fitted. It's safer, more reliable, probably cheaper and you get a warranty.

2hrs of run time means your motor needs to be rated at the required power level since it's effectively operating continuously from a thermal perspective. How big is that ICE, 4 or 5kW? That's going to be a pretty heavy electric motor!

If you make this battery powered to keep it portable (probably +100kg on current weight) you're looking at a pretty big pack for 2hrs of operation, potentially into the 1000s of $ and you'll be looking at adding a huge chunk of weight to the thing in batteries and iron. Let's say your ICE is 4kW, so you need ~10kWH of Lithium (maybe $3000 and 100kg), more kWH and weight if using lead acid.

If you do go with batteries there's the charger to consider too, that's another big cost item unless you DiY.

All to replace something that burns what, $5 a day in gas, doesn't seem worth it to me, I must be missing something!


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

One single BIG problem is that the pump impeller is direct mounted to the gasoline motor's crankshaft. By eliminating the motor, you then have nothing to mount the impeller to...

Now starts the machine work to make a mounting plate, shaft, bearings and the all important Ceramic shaft seal to keep water out of the electric motor.

It is a rough first conversion.

MIZ


----------



## yangsword9x (Jul 24, 2011)

jk1981 said:


> If you want a grid powered water pump your simplest solution by a long shot is to buy one with a simple single phase AC motor already fitted. It's safer, more reliable, probably cheaper and you get a warranty.
> 
> All to replace something that burns what, $5 a day in gas, doesn't seem worth it to me, I must be missing something!



Yeah, now that I look at your input its also not starting to look like its worth it either to me...(

The pump is located far away from any source of electricity in a forest...where I need the water.

I want it to be convenient too...not time consuming.
Since I cant afford to keep coming to the water pump every day.
How about I make it permanent? The batteries can stick around for eternity...and the engine too..

Now you were saying something about a electric water pump on stock sale?
That sounds like the best solution...but I'd still need a electric source.

Is it okay if I build a water dam? The water pump is like 5 feet from the river...5 feet!
How about I just build/buy a electric generator run by the river?!
I can store the power with batteries right? or is there something better?

This way I have a renewable energy source(river=kinetic energy spin turbine) that can power the electric motor!

PS: So can I somehow convert the electric water pump(grid line) to run on power stored on batteries charged by a electric generator (run by river)???


----------



## jk1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah you could theoretically use your stream to charge batteries to run your pump but it's not a cheap or simple build and it may not yield the results you need.

First you need to look at how much energy you need. Basically how much water you're lifting through how much height then you need to estimate pump system efficiency. That gives you an estimate of the battery pack capacity you'll need.

Then you'd have to work out how much power you can extract from your stream by measuring flow rate and the usable drop you have. Bear in mind your generator efficiency is going to be pretty low. Can it charge the pack in lets say 18hrs?

Since you say you're not especially mechanically minded I'd be inclined to stick with your working gas pump or maybe lay a long pipe siphon upstream so you no longer need to pump the water.


----------



## KenB (Apr 6, 2009)

The cool thing about problems like this is that they have been solved already, throughout history, with a variety of simple, low tech methods. While you might not want to build your own aqueduct  here are a few non-electric solutions that may work for you: ram pump, sling pump, windmill.


----------



## yangsword9x (Jul 24, 2011)

KenB said:


> The cool thing about problems like this is that they have been solved already, throughout history, with a variety of simple, low tech methods. While you might not want to build your own aqueduct  here are a few non-electric solutions that may work for you: ram pump, sling pump, windmill.


I'm not sure if your ram pump will supply enough water in a convenient manner.
As for the sling pump, the only thing I could find on google was a gun and pairs of high heels, lol.

As for the windmill, I don't know how much that'll cost and its energy production in what amount of time, but
Gav is also considering getting one.

So...I might wait to see how Gav (EV guy on youtube) gets his windmill done, then I'll see his review if it was worth it.

Although, I do say that perhaps Gav should save more of his money, and not go on vacations until he has enough money to just cash his house and such. Since Gav went ahead with paying his house payment over time, it's a bit risky, and that did not go so well for him.

My advice, stay with your parents until you save the money to cash/pay the whole price of anything upfront!
You'll save more money in the long run anyways...hate interests rates.

I'd plan on saving money untill I have enough to just down payment the windmill, donar car, electric engine, chargers, controllers, lithium ion batteries, and such. This way I have everything ready, with no worries or risks.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

OK, Yang:

After doing some considerable thinking, I have a solution. DONT LAUGH!


Please dont laugh. I was thinking "end of the world" type deal. "How do I get this to pump electric"

ANSWER: Pull the spark plug and spin the motor with an electric motor. Mount pump/gas motor unit to a base-plate, (or wood). remove the recoil rope starter. Figure out a coupling, (A modified Lovejoy?). Mount the electric motor last. Take care to shim it straight!

No need to have a controller, just Batteries and a switch. 

Now, to keep the batteries charged...A small generator powered by a paddle wheel in the river...Runs all the time....trickles into the battery(s).

Low tech approach is to make a base from concrete cinder blocks and sack concrete for both the pump, paddle-wheel charger and battery bank.

You didnt say what the water was to be used for...That would help out too. (irrigation? or domestic drinking water...) 

Miz


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2008)

An even better approach is to use the water wheel's power directly to power a water pump. One could easily make a water wheel that produces two horsepower. It will be slow, but with pulley up stages you can get the final output to drive a water pump rated at 4000 RPM like this one: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_150883_150883 to pump the water you need while being powered by the river's kinetic energy and it would be within the cost limit you specified.


----------



## yangsword9x (Jul 24, 2011)

mizlplix said:


> OK, Yang:
> 
> After doing some considerable thinking, I have a solution. DONT LAUGH!
> 
> ...



Thanks, and I did'nt laugh.

I'll always try to keep an open mind...
but now time is running out and my budgets just went out towards the dinner table.

Gas Engine is :
Honda GX 160
-yes its a small transportable gas powered water pump.
-yes its for irrigation

I checked the stream speed too!
-too slow, I could turtle walk faster...lol.

PS: So for now it will have to be put on hold until next summer! x3
Thanks though, till than!
PPS:Still trying to understand how the setup you suggested will look...


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Then investigate a screw type pump. It is a 12" or larger pipe with a giant screw inside it. Most use a bicycle to power it. Depending on the lift distance. 

You can use a gearbox/electric motor to pull the water up the pipe. It is fast and cheaap. Lift levels are up to 10 feet or so. 

Volume is good too. 

My previous suggestion is to put the pump/motor uniit on any flat mount the couple the electric motor and have the electric motor turn the unit. With the spark plug removed it would be do able. Also the gas motor could be used later if necessary. I would set up 
a solar charger for the batteries.

You are only limited by your imagination.

Good luck, miz


----------



## yangsword9x (Jul 24, 2011)

mizlplix said:


> Then investigate a screw type pump. It is a 12" or larger pipe with a giant screw inside it. Most use a bicycle to power it. Depending on the lift distance.
> 
> You can use a gearbox/electric motor to pull the water up the pipe. It is fast and cheaap. Lift levels are up to 10 feet or so.
> 
> ...



Thanks Miz,

Yeah after some more looking around/research:
-Solar Panels are cheapest for most wattz gained
-Electric Water Pumps are available

So I guess that is officially the end of that.

Although, the more I look the more components are necessary for a solar power to work, controllers, solar panels, wires, etc....


----------

